# I can't think of anything worse than a thief



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

When I got to my first job of the day, I opened the door to get my M12 impact, and the box I keep it and a few other cordless tools was gone. I borrowed an impact from the customer, finished the job and started back tracking through my day to check security cameras. (I made two non work stops, one supply house stop, and got gas. I am the boss and can do what I want to) The supply house could only see the front of my van on the camera so I couldn't be sure if it got stolen there or not. After the supply house this morning, I stopped at Walgreens to get a prescription filled. It wasn't quite ready, so I had to wait an extra couple of minutes. I explained this to the manager six hours later when I went back. She went and looked at the video and came up to tell me to call the cops. (customers aren't allowed to view the video). An officer came and looked at the video, told me all about it. A red Chrysler mini van pulled in two minutes after me, was there for three minutes, and I came out five minutes later. I was there a total of 10 minutes. The driver of the van got out and walked all around my van checking the doors which were locked. His van was blocking the view of my side doors, so they couldn't tell how he got into mine, but he did. He said there is a view of the van with the license plate, but it isn't legible, the detectives can probably enhance it though. I told him I estimated about $1000.00 was taken. He gave me a case number, told me a detective would contact me next week, and we both left.

When I got home, I was sitting back pouting about getting robbed and it occurred to me that I didn't see my leather tote full of stuff I rarely use. Went out to the van and sure enough, It's gone too along with my propane torch and a flashlight. 

So far, what I know is missing is up to $2439.00 to replace it. Who knows what's missing that I have forgotten about.

And I just think, if my prescription had been ready when I got there, I would have caught the s.o.b in the act when I was leaving and hopefully beat him to within an inch of his life. I may be a 47 year old fat man, but in my mind, I am still the 30 year old power lifter and strongman competitor that I used to be.

I put a call in to my insurance man when I thought it was just the $1000.00 worth of cordless tools. We both decided that by the time I paid the deductible, it probably wasn't worth it to put in a claim. I have since put an itemized list together and emailed it to him.

I have heard somewhere before that if there is an insurance claim on stolen property and the cops know who it is, the insurance company goes after the thief to get their money back and it won't affect the policy holder. Does anyone here know if that is true? I wont hear from the agent until Monday.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The good guy in this story is my friend





It's my understanding that they won't raise your rates or cancel your policy for something that's not your fault. You should confirm that with you agent.

I'm sorry for your loss. I really do hate thieves, cheats and liars. It's too easy to make an honest living for someone to have to resort to that, so it can only be selfishness and greed. Quite possibly a drug addict. Hopefully the cops do catch up to the scumbag.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to replace lost, stolen and broken tools every year but, someone breaking into my truck and cleaning it out is a whole different thing.

I would make the company replace everything that was taken with the newest and latest model I could find and pay for a couple of spa days to get my Chi realigned.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

One of my '_details_' is to catalog every tool i own, serial # 's if possible , on advise of my insurance agents request , least of all to mention the constant motivation posted here.

~CS~


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

You can install vehicle dash cams that record while you're driving, but also activate on motion even if the van is off. They normally point forward though the windshield but you can also have one pointing toward the rear where tools are. I know this doesn't help the past but you may consider it for the future.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

3DDesign said:


> You can install vehicle dash cams that record while you're driving, but also activate on motion even if the van is off. They normally point forward though the windshield but you can also have one pointing toward the rear where tools are. I know this doesn't help the past but you may consider it for the future.


Where is the recording stored? 

It would have to upload somewhere, I can just see the POS theif taking the cameras too.....


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Them guys must be "old school", now they just steal the whole truck out of Home Depot parking lots, clean it out, and leave it in a culvert.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

> I can't think of anything worse than a thief


There are a lot of things worse than a thief. 

He could have been a rapist and given you surprise buttsecks that you didn't know you wanted. 

You're alive, your kids are safe, no one got killed or hurt (or buttsecked). The tools can and will be replaced.

I should be a motivational speaker :vs_laugh:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I know for a fact that the insurance companies raise rates whenever they have to pay out any money at all.
I had someone damage my vehicle in a parking lot. I was not even in it when it happened and no one saw it happen.
When renewal time came I found out it does not matter who's fault it is as much as how much money they had to spend.

This lesson has been learned more than once. If you file a claim and they pay anyone including you, the chances of a premium increase go up.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

OP, I hear you. And since it is not my blood boiling right now I can also only offer up the 'at least this didn't happen' scenario. If this was a crackhead or three time felon loser the aftermath could have been much more costly than the dollar value of the tools.

That does not mitigate the fact that even at 55(well in May anyway) I would have went Toby Keith on him if I would have walked up on the crime . Not in that manner but with a fist to his ear. I may not be as good as I once was but I'm as good one punch as I ever was. It may break my hand, I may get my bum kicked, and I might get arrested. But sonny Jim is going to understand that is one van he should have walked by. I despise tool thives. 

My father in-law said it best. When you jank a working man's tools it's like walking into his house and taking food off his dining table. I hope you can get this worked out.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> There are a lot of things worse than a thief.
> 
> He could have been a rapist and given you surprise buttsecks that you didn't know you wanted.
> 
> ...


surprise buttsecks that you didn't know you wanted but really, really needed. :devil3:


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

The feeling of having someone break into your van and steal tools is one thing.

God forbid your home gets broken into. The violation feeling there is something you'll never forget.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

```

```



Southeast Power said:


> surprise buttsecks that you didn't know you wanted but really, really needed. :devil3:


So, have you seen my avatar? And, uh... you want to come over and watch The Notebook?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

We always hear of marking tools so you might get them back.
But few people realize that only your Drivers Licence number is traceable across state lines by the police. 
Even a pawn shop don't like to touch things with that number etched into it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

isaacelectricllc said:


> When I got to my first job of the day, I opened the door to get my M12 impact, and the box I keep it and a few other cordless tools was gone. I borrowed an impact from the customer, finished the job and started back tracking through my day to check security cameras. (I made two non work stops, one supply house stop, and got gas. I am the boss and can do what I want to) The supply house could only see the front of my van on the camera so I couldn't be sure if it got stolen there or not. After the supply house this morning, I stopped at Walgreens to get a prescription filled. It wasn't quite ready, so I had to wait an extra couple of minutes. I explained this to the manager six hours later when I went back. She went and looked at the video and came up to tell me to call the cops. (customers aren't allowed to view the video). An officer came and looked at the video, told me all about it. A red Chrysler mini van pulled in two minutes after me, was there for three minutes, and I came out five minutes later. I was there a total of 10 minutes. The driver of the van got out and walked all around my van checking the doors which were locked. His van was blocking the view of my side doors, so they couldn't tell how he got into mine, but he did. He said there is a view of the van with the license plate, but it isn't legible, the detectives can probably enhance it though. I told him I estimated about $1000.00 was taken. He gave me a case number, told me a detective would contact me next week, and we both left.
> 
> When I got home, I was sitting back pouting about getting robbed and it occurred to me that I didn't see my leather tote full of stuff I rarely use. Went out to the van and sure enough, It's gone too along with my propane torch and a flashlight.
> 
> ...



I'm not the powerlifter that competed in Highland games I used to be either but God provides things that can be used as weapons to even the score.

Smashing two heads together can be very effective. 

Bouncing a face off pavement is also pretty good.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> One of my '_details_' is to catalog every tool i own, serial # 's if possible , on advise of my insurance agents request , least of all to mention the constant motivation posted here.
> 
> ~CS~


I not only catalog my tool serial numbers but also take pictures of them.

This has been deeply ingrained since several friends have been asked not only to produce receipts but also pictures of the items stolen.

One year my BIL had his truck broken into and handtools stolen several times while working on NYC.


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm working at a job now where there are a lot of illegals doing the sheetrocking, taping, painting etc. Our guys would set their impact down, go get material and when they come back it will be gone. There was a guy today who was landing wires in the panel and he had his tool box sitting next to him. He left just for a few minutes and came back and his entire tool box was gone! GF said they've already lost over 6k in tools.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

I was on a job like that is in the fall. I was on the 3rd floor and went down to the first to get a delivery. When i came back up 3 minutes later my cell phone had been taken out of my bag.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> There are a lot of things worse than a thief.
> 
> He could have been a rapist and given you surprise buttsecks that you didn't know you wanted.
> 
> ...


All the more reason for law abiding citizens to carry guns. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> All the more reason for law abiding citizens to carry guns. :thumbup:


Amen!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

PaddyF924 said:


> I was on a job like that is in the fall. I was on the 3rd floor and went down to the first to get a delivery. When i came back up 3 minutes later my cell phone had been taken out of my bag.


A number of years back I was working a job on a 4 story building at night in San Francisco, I heard a weird noise and looked over the edge down at my van. I see some bum had broken in and was rifling through my stuff. 

I yelled down at him and he got out of the van and looked up. He says "Drop me some cash and I'll leave". I dropped a $20 down and he shut the van door and walked off, I assume to the liquor store.

Bought those padlock units for the doors after that.....


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Switched said:


> A number of years back I was working a job on a 4 story building at night in San Francisco, I heard a weird noise and looked over the edge down at my van. I see some bum had broken in and was rifling through my stuff.
> 
> I yelled down at him and he got out of the van and looked up. He says "Drop me some cash and I'll leave". I dropped a $20 down and he shut the van door and walked off, I assume to the liquor store.
> 
> Bought those padlock units for the doors after that.....


Should have offered to bring him $50 and then brought him an Estwing instead.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

RePhase277 said:


> Should have offered to bring him $50 and then brought him an Estwing instead.


No sweat off my back... all job associated costs get passed on....


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Switched said:


> No sweat off my back... all job associated costs get passed on....


It's just the principle. The sheer audacity of that worthless piece of chit wins him a murdering. At the very least his legs slammed in the van door.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

When I lived in Ft Lauderdale, back in the late 70's this guy that I gave a ride home on Friday's took my tool box out of the work van and set them behind my car and didn't tell me. We got in the car and drove away. When I got home he called me and told me what he had done and had I put the tools in my trunk. AH NOOO! So back to the job site I go but no tool box anywhere near where we had been parked. Across the canal was a lady trying to get my attention so I drove over to see what she wanted. She asked me what I was doing over there and I explained to her what had happened. She then proceeded to tell me that the "Big Van" that was always on that site had been there after I left and the guy got out and put what she thought was a tool box that had been sitting a little bit beyond where he was parked into the back of the van. She described him to a "T". It was my boss. So when I got home I gave ol' Wendy a call. He denied ever even seeing my tool box. Great guy right there.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm not the powerlifter that competed in Highland games I used to be either but God provides things that can be used as weapons to even the score.
> 
> Smashing two heads together can be very effective.
> 
> Bouncing a face off pavement is also pretty good.


 I have never a believer in rules when it comes to fighting, so anything I can use to my advantage has always been permissible. There is still enough left in the tank that if I can get a hold of the dirty [email protected][email protected], odds are, it's over. I don't stand much of a chance of running down a 125 lb meth head on foot through a parking lot though. 

I am sitting here typing away like a tough guy and just realized that I think the last time I was in a fight was 23 years ago. There have been several close calls since then, but I don't think I have thrown or taken a punch since I was 24.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> I have to replace lost, stolen and broken tools every year but, someone breaking into my truck and cleaning it out is a whole different thing.
> 
> I would make the company replace everything that was taken with the newest and latest model I could find and pay for a couple of spa days to get my Chi realigned.


There wasn't enough time to clean it out. He got the side door open with a slim jim, grabbed a tool box that had my m12 impact, drill, screwdriver, and m18 impact along with all the bits that I had. He also grabbed a leather tool tote that had occasional use stuff like nut drivers, tin snips, screwdrivers I don't use, and things like that. If he had got in the back door and had enough time to actually clean out the tools. I bet there would be over $10,000 gone.

As far as the company paying, I am the company. Just a little one man show out there doing the small jobs the big boys don't want to mess with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I have never a believer in rules when it comes to fighting, so anything I can use to my advantage has always been permissible. There is still enough left in the tank that if I can get a hold of the dirty [email protected][email protected], odds are, it's over. I don't stand much of a chance of running down a 125 lb meth head on foot through a parking lot though.
> 
> I am sitting here typing away like a tough guy and just realized that I think the last time I was in a fight was 23 years ago. There have been several close calls since then, but I don't think I have thrown or taken a punch since I was 24.


Being raised in a military family I learned one thing about a fight, no matter what you have to win.

There is no second place winner.

I may be a big muscular guy but at no point have I ever said I'd fight a clean fight, this is boxing for dollars or title.

It's been a while since I've had a physical confrontation but more along the lines of 5-6 years, the world is full of idiots and I have had the misfortune of meeting some of the dumbest ones.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

On the topic, does anyone know of a decent place to get tool insurance? It'd be cool to be able to log everything with pictures, serial numbers, etc. I'd imagine guys would abuse it just to get a payout, so it'd probably be pretty expensive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> On the topic, does anyone know of a decent place to get tool insurance? It'd be cool to be able to log everything with pictures, serial numbers, etc. I'd imagine guys would abuse it just to get a payout, so it'd probably be pretty expensive.


Normally you can get a rider on your other insurance policies for tool theft that isn't really too expensive.

As an employee you can also add it to your homeowners or renters policy.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Being raised in a military family I learned one thing about a fight, no matter what you have to win.
> 
> There is no second place winner.
> 
> ...


I wasn't the biggest guy, so I had to be a low down dirty mf'r. And that always meant someone came back with their friends. So when they start talking about how I didn't fight fair, I start swinging on the one closest to me. It's also surprising how fast 6 or 8 guys can scatter when a .380 appears:vs_laugh:

But really, I hate that kind of stuff. I don't want to be that way, so I take the route that avoids it best as possible.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Everyone should stop talking about how tough they are. I would never do that.



Talking about how good looking you are is much better.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Everyone should stop talking about how tough they are. I would never do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about how good looking you are is much better.


I am just gonna get back to talking about insuring my tool. How much do they pay for a one ball?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Everyone should stop talking about how tough they are. I would never do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about how good looking you are is much better.


I'm a big puzzy. So much so that I'm determined to win at all costs. I don't like having my ass kicked. But you are one handsome mofo. Have you seen my avatar?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> I am just gonna get back to talking about insuring my tool. How much do they pay for a one ball?


Depends on if you bring your own mason jar or if they supply it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> Have you seen my avatar?


I can't imagine the search string you had to input to find it. Then again, it probably auto filled it on your particular computer :whistling2:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MTW said:


> I can't imagine the search string you had to input to find it. Then again, it probably auto filled it on your particular computer :whistling2:


Don't be stupid. I'd never leave search history turned on... it was bookmarked.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

So I was at this Walgreen's the other day and this guy left his van wide open. Got myself some new cordless tools and a leather bag of useless crap. Hope he wasn't waiting to get hi blood pressure pills because I don't think I helped him much.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

isaacelectricllc said:


> There wasn't enough time to clean it out. He got the side door open with a slim jim, grabbed a tool box that had my m12 impact, drill, screwdriver, and m18 impact along with all the bits that I had. He also grabbed a leather tool tote that had occasional use stuff like nut drivers, tin snips, screwdrivers I don't use, and things like that. If he had got in the back door and had enough time to actually clean out the tools. I bet there would be over $10,000 gone.
> 
> As far as the company paying, I am the company. Just a little one man show out there doing the small jobs the big boys don't want to mess with.


Have you heard anything from the cops yet?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pete E said:


> Have you heard anything from the cops yet?


Do you honestly think the cops give a rats ass about that. All they care about is DUI's and gang bangers. Cops....:vs_laugh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

There are definitely criminals far worse than thieves.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> I wasn't the biggest guy, so I had to be a low down dirty mf'r. And that always meant someone came back with their friends. So when they start talking about how I didn't fight fair, I start swinging on the one closest to me. It's also surprising how fast 6 or 8 guys can scatter when a .380 appears:vs_laugh:
> 
> But really, I hate that kind of stuff. I don't want to be that way, so I take the route that avoids it best as possible.


I avoid as much as I can but with that Scottish and Sicilian blood a good argument is tempting and a good fight even better sometimes.....


Motivation is key, last altercation I had was a guy saying something disrespectful to my wife and I handled it with words.

His work pals in their truck decided not to get out and take an ambulance ride, which was a great choice.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Pete E said:


> Have you heard anything from the cops yet?


No. I won't until Monday or more than likely Tuesday. The detectives work 8-4 Monday through Friday. I made the report at 3:30 Friday afternoon. My sister in law is DMPD, I talked to her about it, she told me it would be one of three different detectives and also said since there is a video, my case will move closer to the front of the list. 

My brother, her husband, isn't a cop, but works with different police departments doing some kind of computer analysis. He thinks he will be able to get a copy of the parking lot video.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

Its sounds as if you have a better chance of catching the asshole than in most vehicle break-in's, but if its anything like the UK, it will be a druggie with a list of convictions as long as your arm and the court will give him a "one more chance to get clean"...

If fact its almost as if they treat the thieving scums bags as "victims" rather than the scrot's they really are...

Good luck though, I hope something goes your way...


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Everyone should stop talking about how tough they are. I would never do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about how good looking you are is much better.


So now you're speechless right?:vs_laugh:
The door was open I had to do it!:vs_laugh:


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

They just got me I feel the pain .

We were working on a grocery store dude came in and stole a gas cutoff saw . Got it on camera so we know what he looks like . This punk is so spun out on dope 2 weeks later he came back trying to sell it to us . Plumbers beat the piss out of him and called the cops . This is a tiny town in eastern CA population like 200 . When the cops showed up this punk wants to press charges on the plumbers . Cops tell him to shut up I know who you are . Nice cop . He told us we should have beat him more because he did not care if we were to put him in ICU .


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> His work pals in their truck decided not to get out and take an ambulance ride, which was a great choice.


Ever seen the movie "Jack Reacher"? There's a line in a scene that I didnt see coming at all. I fell out of my chair. Best part of the whole movie. "I'm gonna need to see something."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Ever seen the movie "Jack Reacher"? There's a line in a scene that I didnt see coming at all. I fell out of my chair. Best part of the whole movie. "I'm gonna need to see something."
> 
> https://youtu.be/MBPoSOhlEhs


I don't think I ever saw that whole movie all the way through.

That is a good line and it works.

I've always been verbally expressive enough that guys take notice of what I say and stop if they have a lick of sense.

In the case with my wife if those guys got out of the truck to defend their pal it wouldn't have ended well for them or me but I would have been alive and well when it was over.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

J F Go said:


> When I lived in Ft Lauderdale, back in the late 70's this guy that I gave a ride home on Friday's took my tool box out of the work van and set them behind my car and didn't tell me. We got in the car and drove away. When I got home he called me and told me what he had done and had I put the tools in my trunk. AH NOOO! So back to the job site I go but no tool box anywhere near where we had been parked. Across the canal was a lady trying to get my attention so I drove over to see what she wanted. She asked me what I was doing over there and I explained to her what had happened. She then proceeded to tell me that the "Big Van" that was always on that site had been there after I left and the guy got out and put what she thought was a tool box that had been sitting a little bit beyond where he was parked into the back of the van. She described him to a "T". It was my boss. So when I got home I gave ol' Wendy a call. He denied ever even seeing my tool box. Great guy right there.


I read this three time all of the way through and I still can't understand what the hell happened. Then Wendy shows up. :surrender:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Everyone should stop talking about how tough they are. I would never do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about how good looking you are is much better.


Tough is one thing being the type that will do what it takes to win is a whole other story.

I can't help it if I'm tough and good looking!

and have a winning attitude!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> I read this three time all of the way through and I still can't understand what the hell happened. Then Wendy shows up. :surrender:


Wendy would have had a visit from karma shortly afterwards....

Hopefully he'd recall the details after he got out of surgery.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> I read this three time all of the way through and I still can't understand what the hell happened. Then Wendy shows up. :surrender:


The guy that I gave a ride home, every Friday, had taken my tools from the work van and set them behind my car thinking I would know that they were there and I would put them in my trunk. Unfortunately for me I didn't know he had done that. I guess Tony wasn't sure if I had put them in my trunk so he called to see if I had picked up my tool box and put it in my trunk. I had not. When I went back to where the work van was parked for the weekend my tool box was not in the lot on the ground anywhere. The lady across the canal from where I was got my attention and I went over to speak to her and she told me that the foreman, my boss Wendy, had picked up my tool box and put them in his van. He denied it and that was the end of that. Hope that helps. (Do you know this a hole by chance ?)


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

J F Go said:


> The guy that I gave a ride home, every Friday, had taken my tools from the work van and set them behind my car thinking I would know that they were there and I would put them in my trunk. Unfortunately for me I didn't know he had done that. I guess Tony wasn't sure if I had put them in my trunk so he called to see if I had picked up my tool box and put it in my trunk. I had not. When I went back to where the work van was parked for the weekend my tool box was not in the lot on the ground anywhere. The lady across the canal from where I was got my attention and I went over to speak to her and she told me that the foreman, my boss Wendy, had picked up my tool box and put them in his van. He denied it and that was the end of that. Hope that helps. (Do you know this a hole by chance ?)


If it's the guy with the red pigtails, yes.


So, your boss stole your tools.
Did you let him know that nosey nelly saw him?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> If it's the guy with the red pigtails, yes.
> 
> 
> So, your boss stole your tools.
> Did you let him know that nosey nelly saw him?


Doubt it!


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> If it's the guy with the red pigtails, yes.
> 
> 
> So, your boss stole your tools.
> Did you let him know that nosey nelly saw him?


Yes I did , but he still denied it.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Rora said:


> On the topic, does anyone know of a decent place to get tool insurance? It'd be cool to be able to log everything with pictures, serial numbers, etc. I'd imagine guys would abuse it just to get a payout, so it'd probably be pretty expensive.


My liability insurance agent offers it for $150 per year, but they don't replace tools that are older than 5 years. Most of my stuff is well beyond that so not really worth it...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

DesignerMan said:


> My liability insurance agent offers it for $150 per year, but they don't replace tools that are older than 5 years. Most of my stuff is well beyond that so not really worth it...


That sounds like a policy that insures you for the actual value rather than the replacement cost, but of course replacement cost policy is way more $$. 

I think for most construction trade employees you'd have to take a hard look at your deductible, to see how much you'd actually get if your tools are stolen at work, plus you know they're going to jack your rates after you claim.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Shut the door*



MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm not the powerlifter that competed in Highland games I used to be either but God provides things that can be used as weapons to even the score.
> 
> Smashing two heads together can be very effective.
> 
> Bouncing a face off pavement is also pretty good.


I've often thought of what to do if someone is breaking into my truck and I catch them at it. 
My way would be to say excuse me can I get thru here as they were looking in, then slam the door on there legs before I beat the crap out of them. I am not big, so breaking there legs first will help.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

In Florida, stealing from a vehicle is burglary. Burglary, along with arson, murder, rape, etc. is a "forcible felony". Florida law allows one to exercise "reasonable force up to and including deadly force to prevent a forcible felony". Moral of the story - don't get caught in Florida by the wrong person.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> I've often thought of what to do if someone is breaking into my truck and I catch them at it.
> My way would be to say excuse me can I get thru here as they were looking in, then slam the door on there legs before I beat the crap out of them. I am not big, so breaking there legs first will help.


Good idea of the door will break their legs....

I'd take a quick look for something to use......batter up!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> In Florida, stealing from a vehicle is burglary. Burglary, along with arson, murder, rape, etc. is a "forcible felony". Florida law allows one to exercise "reasonable force up to and including deadly force to prevent a forcible felony". Moral of the story - don't get caught in Florida by the wrong person.


Some times 125 grains of justice in a copper jacket is what's called for!


----------



## sprky69 (Sep 15, 2010)

isaacelectricllc said:


> No. I won't until Monday or more than likely Tuesday. The detectives work 8-4 Monday through Friday. I made the report at 3:30 Friday afternoon. My sister in law is DMPD, I talked to her about it, she told me it would be one of three different detectives and also said since there is a video, my case will move closer to the front of the list.
> 
> My brother, her husband, isn't a cop, but works with different police departments doing some kind of computer analysis. He thinks he will be able to get a copy of the parking lot video.



Well what did ya find out?


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

sprky69 said:


> Well what did ya find out?


I found out that Walgreens has the cheapest cameras on the planet. There is footage of someone pulling up to my van at 9:35 a.m. and walking around my van pulling on the door handles to verify everything is locked. He then uses a slim jim to open my side door, grabbed $2500 worth of tools, threw them into his van, and drove away at 9:38. 

The real kicker is that we can tell it's a maroon Caravan that has big white letters and a phone number on the drivers side and the lettering with no number on the passenger side. The camera quality is so poor that not one thing is legible. He drove within 30 feet of the camera too. 

I have a copy of the police bulletin with two still photos. I have no clue how to post this stuff online or I would post it here.

I got the insurance check minus the deductible four days after I made the claim, so no complaints there.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

isaacelectricllc said:


> The real kicker is that we can tell it's a maroon Caravan that has big white letters and a phone number on the drivers side and the lettering with no number on the passenger side. The camera quality is so poor that not one thing is legible. He drove within 30 feet of the camera too.


So close but so far. Obviously some criminals are bold, but completely stupid. I can't even imagine committing crimes in a lettered van. F'in idiots. They'll pull their stupid act in another parking lot one day with GOOD cameras and it'll be over.

We had a similar deal with thieves stealing copper wire out of our yard. Just enough for the motion to record them stealing but to grainy to make out any specifics. We are currently upgrading and adding more cameras and lights.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I found out that Walgreens has the cheapest cameras on the planet. There is footage of someone pulling up to my van at 9:35 a.m. and walking around my van pulling on the door handles to verify everything is locked. He then uses a slim jim to open my side door, grabbed $2500 worth of tools, threw them into his van, and drove away at 9:38.
> 
> The real kicker is that we can tell it's a maroon Caravan that has big white letters and a phone number on the drivers side and the lettering with no number on the passenger side. The camera quality is so poor that not one thing is legible. He drove within 30 feet of the camera too.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the insurance has paid out, but it sucks not being able to get the scumbag that did it..

Do you think there is any worth in fitting (covert) CCTV cameras inside your vehicle? They seem to be getting more popular in the UK, although I have my doubts just how effective they are in practice..

Its about time the various manufacturers started paying better attention to the basic security of their vehicles...It is really beyond belief that thieves are still able to use something as basic as a slim jim....


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Pete E said:


> I'm glad the insurance has paid out, but it sucks not being able to get the scumbag that did it..
> 
> Do you think there is any worth in fitting (covert) CCTV cameras inside your vehicle? They seem to be getting more popular in the UK, although I have my doubts just how effective they are in practice..
> 
> Its about time the various manufacturers started paying better attention to the basic security of their vehicles...It is really beyond belief that thieves are still able to use something as basic as a slim jim....


I doubt cctv would do much good as the odds of it happening again are in my favor. I have been running a service truck since 2000 and this is the first time I have been burglarized. I did put on a set of slick locks after the theft and I have always had a set of screens inside the rear windows. I know that nothing is theft proof, but I believe that it will take way too much time for a thief to want to try it now... This is assuming I take the time to put the slick locks on. I have had them for two weeks now and so far I have been good at walking around it and taking the time to put them on but what a pita. The whole point of power locks has been defeated.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I doubt cctv would do much good as the odds of it happening again are in my favor. I have been running a service truck since 2000 and this is the first time I have been burglarized. I did put on a set of slick locks after the theft and I have always had a set of screens inside the rear windows. I know that nothing is theft proof, but I believe that it will take way too much time for a thief to want to try it now... This is assuming I take the time to put the slick locks on. I have had them for two weeks now and so far I have been good at walking around it and taking the time to put them on but what a pita. The whole point of power locks has been defeated.


Over here, if a works vehicle is broken into once, the same thieves will often wait a few months and then target it a second and sometimes a third time knowing the items will likely have been replaced on the insurance. 

I don't think you're too much at risk as its sounds like it was an opportunist thief and he won't know where you park your van ect...

I really do hate thieves!


----------



## sprky69 (Sep 15, 2010)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I found out that Walgreens has the cheapest cameras on the planet. There is footage of someone pulling up to my van at 9:35 a.m. and walking around my van pulling on the door handles to verify everything is locked. He then uses a slim jim to open my side door, grabbed $2500 worth of tools, threw them into his van, and drove away at 9:38.
> 
> The real kicker is that we can tell it's a maroon Caravan that has big white letters and a phone number on the drivers side and the lettering with no number on the passenger side. The camera quality is so poor that not one thing is legible. He drove within 30 feet of the camera too.
> 
> ...



Hopefully your out and about and spot this low life scum bag. Sounds like it may be an easy spot. If it was me and i spotted him my:vs_mad: would take over and there would be some street justice done involving a piece of ridged or bender handle, at the very least. Depending on the location it might even be copper covered lead. When the popo showed up there would be a knife by his side.:whistling2:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Where I used to work, one of the maintenance guys had to be onsite when ever a contractor was in the building.

We had one that needed a band saw. I gave him ours to use, but he never returned it.
Told the boss and he asked the guy and he denied taking it out of the building, but 2 days later he delivered a brand new one. Never figured that one out.

Several years ago, I went down to my pond to cut grass and do a bit of fishing.
Cast my line, and then looked down the bank , noticed something odd.
It took a few minutes, but I noticed my boat and trailer were missing. I went over to where the boat was parked and you could still see where the tires were flat.

A few days later, the detective called and asked if I really expected to get my boat back.

I always suspected the neighbors kid.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

sprky69 said:


> Hopefully your out and about and spot this low life scum bag. Sounds like it may be an easy spot. If it was me and i spotted him my:vs_mad: would take over and there would be some street justice done involving a piece of ridged or bender handle, at the very least. Depending on the location it might even be copper covered lead. When the popo showed up there would be a knife by his side.:whistling2:


Believe me, every time I am on that side of town, I am looking. I didn't realize it till recently, but just about every Caravan Dodge made is maroon. I bet that I thought I found the thief 300 times by now only to pull up to a clunker with no writing on the side.

If I do manage to find it, I am just going to take some pictures and call the cops and the detective with my case number. My luck isn't good enough to be able to pull off an a$$ whippin and get away with it. I would be the one to do it right in front of a good quality camera or an unmarked cop car. If I was able to catch the dirty sob in the act, that would be a different story. The cop that took the report told me I could use reasonable force to defend my property. I didn't get the definition of reasonable, but I got the impression that as long as they are still breathing, anything goes.


----------

